# unencrypted VOBs to TiVo



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Given an unencrypted DVD, can I moved a given MPEG2 title in VOBs into TiVo desktop without any _transcoding_? I'd like to preserve the quality exactly, as well as preserve the 5.1 AC3 audio. I'd really like to avoid converting to another intermediate format such as MPEG4 or Divx when the TiVo is going to just expand it back to MPEG2.

The freeware/shareware tools I've tried so far (e.g., DVD Shrink) seem to want to transcode to reduce size.

--Lee


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

You need to ask this in the Home Media area but yes, if you have a utility to concantate the VOBs to a single large VOB file and rename it to *.mpg, the tivoHD will play it as is. I use DvdFab Platnium in VOB mode for this. No transcoding of vid or audio.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jcthorne said:


> You need to ask this in the Home Media area but yes, if you have a utility to concantate the VOBs to a single large VOB file and rename it to *.mpg, the tivoHD will play it as is. I use DvdFab Platnium in VOB mode for this. No transcoding of vid or audio.


edit -- I meant I used DVDshrink and had this error at times
have you had any issues with the TiVo not seeing the length of the video correctly? I have not sprung for platinum so use DVD Shrink to concatenate the VOBs and sometimes it does not work right and the time is in seconds and onlys shows up to the first stitch of vobs


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

ilh said:


> Given an unencrypted DVD, can I moved a given MPEG2 title in VOBs into TiVo desktop without any _transcoding_? I'd like to preserve the quality exactly, as well as preserve the 5.1 AC3 audio. I'd really like to avoid converting to another intermediate format such as MPEG4 or Divx when the TiVo is going to just expand it back to MPEG2.
> 
> The freeware/shareware tools I've tried so far (e.g., DVD Shrink) seem to want to transcode to reduce size.
> 
> --Lee


 With DVD Shrink you can tell it to not compress at all. You also have option NOT to split files into 1GB sizes to conform to DVD standards. That way once you have run DVD Shrink it will create a single VOB file for the title movie which you can then re-name with .mpg extension and use it in Tivo Desktop. I've done this for several DVDs already - works fine.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

If you use DVDShrink you can click "edit", then "preferences", then click on the "Output Files" tab and un-select the "Split VOB files into 1GB size chunks" box and the selected program will be written to disk as one file instead of a number of 1GB sized files.

No need to concantate the VOBs!

Once the VOB file is written to disk, I run them through VideoReDo to strip out the extra VOB info and then feed the outputted mpeg's to my tivo.

I've never tried to just feed it a VOB file.



Woops! I smeeked!!


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks. It sounds like I have some things to try out.

--Lee


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jmoak said:


> If you use DVDShrink you can click "edit", then "preferences", then click on the "Output Files" tab and un-select the "Split VOB files into 1GB size chunks" box and the selected program will be written to disk as one file instead of a number of 1GB sized files.
> 
> No need to concantate the VOBs!
> 
> ...


I had meant to say I use DVD shrink down below.
And I get that wierd error sometimes of the TiVo not seeing the show size correctly.
I have not used Videoredo to clean up the VOB though and just rename the extension to .mpg. Does it reduce file size to any significant degree?


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

jmoak said:


> If you use DVDShrink you can click "edit", then "preferences", then click on the "Output Files" tab and un-select the "Split VOB files into 1GB size chunks" box and the selected program will be written to disk as one file instead of a number of 1GB sized files.
> 
> No need to concantate the VOBs!
> 
> ...


It won't read a .vob. All you have to do, though is rename the .vob to .mpg and voila! I do it all the time now and can watch any of my DVDs on any of the four Tivos (S3 and THD) I have. It does not work with S2s for some reason (audio OK, no video).

The other thing that can give errors is to leave more than one audio stream. You should copy only one stream (and it works with 5.1).


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

larrs said:


> It won't read a .vob. All you have to do, though is rename the .vob to .mpg and voila! I do it all the time now and can watch any of my DVDs on any of the four Tivos (S3 and THD) I have. It does not work with S2s for some reason (audio OK, no video).
> 
> The other thing that can give errors is to leave more than one audio stream. You should copy only one stream (and it works with 5.1).


I might have left more than one audio stream early on. Usually though that results in the multiple audio files playing together  

This has worked fine for me going to S2 (240 or a DT) and TiVo HD.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I have not used Videoredo to clean up the VOB though and just rename the extension to .mpg. Does it reduce file size to any significant degree?


Not much, usually. If the vod contains several multiangle streams, multiple audio streams, chapter info.... then it can add up to ~20% or so. It really depends upon what's in there.

As I don't do many of the newer releases and stick to old stuff and tv shows, I find it saves less than a couple hundred k in most cases.

YMMV


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

ilh said:


> Given an unencrypted DVD, can I moved a given MPEG2 title in VOBs into TiVo desktop without any _transcoding_? I'd like to preserve the quality exactly, as well as preserve the 5.1 AC3 audio. I'd really like to avoid converting to another intermediate format such as MPEG4 or Divx when the TiVo is going to just expand it back to MPEG2.
> 
> The freeware/shareware tools I've tried so far (e.g., DVD Shrink) seem to want to transcode to reduce size.
> 
> --Lee


The answer to your question is a *YES & NO*. TiVo doesn't recognize VOB files from DVD's

I rip all of my DVD's using AnyDVD (Anydvd.com, Free version is available) then I use Ulead VideoStudio 11 Plus (with free add on packs) (Ulead.com) and they convert them to MPG2 format for the TiVo. Absolutely NO QUALITY is lost. IT also retains all CLOSED CAPTIONING as well as DOLBY 5.1 Surround sound.

A 2 Hour movie that I have ripped from a DVD & converted to MPG2 transfers to my TiVo S3 &/or TiVo HD unit in about 1 hour. Fast enough to play as soon as you start the transfer. I get all my closed captioning as well as my Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround Sound.

AnyDVD HD will also rip Blu-Ray & HD-DVD's that I can convert to H.264 HD files as well as HD MPG2 files. Although *CURRENTLY* TiVo Desktop won't let me transfer those HD movies to my TiVo. When TiVo Desktop 2.6 is released in March. It *SHOULD* allow me to transfer those HD movies as well. When you use ANYDVD rip to a DVD folder first. Then use VideoStudio to convert the DVD Folder to a MPG2 movie.

Ulead's VideoStudio 11 Plus with free upgrade packs. *DO ALLOW* me to *UPCONVERT* my SD Movies to HD & does a *GREAT* job of upconverting. But like I said in the previous paragraph, TiVo Desktop won't allow me to transfer the HD movie back to my Tivo. Yet....

TGC


----------



## Ipaqjoe (Mar 4, 2002)

Maybe I am missing something...

What are you guys gaining by ripping either DVD's or HD DVD's to your Tivo.
Isn't it easier to just play a ripped or original DVD in an up converting DVD player?

Even with 2TB of storage in my Tivo I find it easier to just rip my DVD's to a single layer DVD to get rid of all the extras, trailers, FBI warnings (Nothing but the movie please) and fit all movies at an average 5-10% quality reduction (worst case). When DL discs prices come down there will be no quality loss.


----------



## chinhster (Dec 6, 2007)

Ipaqjoe said:


> Maybe I am missing something...
> 
> What are you guys gaining by ripping either DVD's or HD DVD's to your Tivo.
> Isn't it easier to just play a ripped or original DVD in an up converting DVD player?


I think the whole point is that they want the Tivo to be a media center (Tivo Desktop is part of the reason I got a TivoHD). If you want to watch a DVD, you have to put the DVD into your player, set your TV input to DVD, and hit play. If the Tivo acted as a media center, you can watch tv, movies converted from DVD's, listen to mp3's, view photos, etc. without ever leaving the Tivo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Ipaqjoe said:


> Maybe I am missing something...
> 
> What are you guys gaining by ripping either DVD's or HD DVD's to your Tivo.
> Isn't it easier to just play a ripped or original DVD in an up converting DVD player?
> ...


 The point is you can keep all movies on a hard drive in 1 place for easy access instead of having to pull out individual DVDs to watch something. Once your collection is on a hard drive there are plenty of solutions out there that can easily access the collection for more convenient playback, Tivo being one of them.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Ipaqjoe said:


> Maybe I am missing something...
> 
> What are you guys gaining by ripping either DVD's or HD DVD's to your Tivo.
> Isn't it easier to just play a ripped or original DVD in an up converting DVD player?
> ...


YES & NO...

When I have the movie *STORED* on my 3TB NAS. Then I can watch any of my 100+ movies anytime I want too. I *DON'T* have to get my fat ass up and *GO FIND *the movie & *PUT IT IN *the Player.

Second... I have both a Blu-Ray & HD-DVD combo player (Samsung BD-up5000) Its great for Blockbuster.com movies I get. However... I can upconvert the movies and save them on my NAS for easy *FASTE*R retrieval. Yes I have to use TiVo Desktop.

TGC


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Plus I like the TiVo playback interface over most other DVD playback interfaces


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

chinhster said:


> If you want to watch a DVD, you have to put the DVD into your player, set your TV input to DVD, and hit play. If the Tivo acted as a media center, you can watch tv, movies converted from DVD's, listen to mp3's, view photos, etc. without ever leaving the Tivo.


You're conveniently omitting the time and effort it takes to rip the DVD and transfer the file over to the Tivo.


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

moyekj said:


> The point is you can keep all movies on a hard drive in 1 place for easy access instead of having to pull out individual DVDs to watch something. Once your collection is on a hard drive there are plenty of solutions out there that can easily access the collection for more convenient playback, Tivo being one of them.


I use my AppleTV for this mostly and the Tivo for some of it. It's really useful if you've got kids, esp. since it keeps the physical DVDs out of their hands.


----------



## chinhster (Dec 6, 2007)

bizzy said:


> You're conveniently omitting the time and effort it takes to rip the DVD and transfer the file over to the Tivo.


Good point. moyekj said it better than me.


----------



## Evolver28 (Jan 17, 2008)

jmoak said:


> If you use DVDShrink you can click "edit", then "preferences", then click on the "Output Files" tab and un-select the "Split VOB files into 1GB size chunks" box and the selected program will be written to disk as one file instead of a number of 1GB sized files.
> 
> No need to concantate the VOBs!
> 
> ...


Using VideoReDo, have you experienced the problem eluded to here a few times? Namely that the file seems to lack the "tracking" information (for lack of a better word). Seems that simply renaming the VOB files to mpg and transferring to Tivo works GREAT. But things sometimes fall apart (on maybe 25% of the files) because Tivo cannot rewind, fastForward, or skip-forward. And if you stop watching in the middle, when you go back to it you have to start from the beginning again. Tivo gets confused about where the end of the file is.

I haven't tried VideoReDo, but will if y'all think that it will do away with this problem...I love being able to simply rename and move to Tivo, but the "no-tracking" problem is a real annoyance.

Thanks. -Ev.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

bizzy said:


> You're conveniently omitting the time and effort it takes to rip the DVD and transfer the file over to the Tivo.


True... but thats a one time effort.. once and it's done. Takes me 9 clicks of the mouse to get it started & finisished and moved to my NAS.

One time effort.... Now if I was to watch that movie... Say 3 times a year. Then I would have to get my fat ass up, go get the movie, stick it in the DVD player, When the movie is done, get my fat ass up again. get the DVD out of the player and put it up. EVERY single time I wanted to watch the movie.

Im allready on my computer alot. and I can do other things on my computer while my computer rips the DVD.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Evolver28 said:


> Using VideoReDo, have you experienced the problem eluded to here a few times? Namely that the file seems to lack the "tracking" information (for lack of a better word). Seems that simply renaming the VOB files to mpg and transferring to Tivo works GREAT. But things sometimes fall apart (on maybe 25% of the files) because Tivo cannot rewind, fastForward, or skip-forward. And if you stop watching in the middle, when you go back to it you have to start from the beginning again. Tivo gets confused about where the end of the file is.
> 
> I haven't tried VideoReDo, but will if y'all think that it will do away with this problem...I love being able to simply rename and move to Tivo, but the "no-tracking" problem is a real annoyance.
> 
> Thanks. -Ev.


Like I said in my previous post. I use AnyDVD HD, It gets the movie off the DVD (Including Blu-Ray & HD-DVD), Removes all encryption, Region coding etc... Then I use VideoStudio to convert it to MPG. IT maintains ALL CLOSED CAPTIONING, and ALL Dolby Digital 5.1 surroud sound.

When I transfer it to my TiVo. I am able to pause, rewind, fast forward, Turn Closed captioning on/off, do the 30 second skip forward or 7 second replay. All the features I can use on a normal TiVo Recorded show I can use on my RIPPED DVD Movies.

TGC

And as soon as TiVo Desktop 2.6 is released. I will be able to do it with my Ripped Blu-Ray/HD-DVD movies as well. Just in 1080i and no 1080p. but better then nuttin.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

But does it transcode?


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

bizzy said:


> But does it transcode?


VideoReDo? No. Not unless you tell it to.

The only place it will re-encode is where cuts are made if you did any edits.


----------



## crabell (Nov 27, 2006)

TexasGrillChef said:


> ...I use AnyDVD HD, It gets the movie off the DVD (Including Blu-Ray & HD-DVD)...


This may be a stupid question, but I assume you need a Blue-Ray and/or HD DVD Player on your computer in order to rip them into the computer.

Is that the case?

What's the less-expensive option out there?

Thanks!


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

crabell said:


> This may be a stupid question, but I assume you need a Blue-Ray and/or HD DVD Player on your computer in order to rip them into the computer.
> 
> Is that the case?
> 
> ...


LG has a $299 combo SATA2 internal drive that plays HDDVD and BD. Great option if you want to back up your HDDVD/BD collection.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

I think folks have had some luck getting the MS Xbox 360 USB HD DVD drive working with Windows. I had assumed that MacOS 10.5 would include support for it also, but have not heard reports either way about it. My original plan was to hack my AppleTV into working with one, but I got tired of waiting


----------



## crabell (Nov 27, 2006)

AbMagFab said:


> LG has a $299 combo SATA2 internal drive that plays HDDVD and BD. Great option if you want to back up your HDDVD/BD collection.


LG's Model GGC-H20L?

It says it has a "Serial ATA" interface, which would be SATA and you mentioned SATA2... Is it the same?

Do I need a free SATA "port" (not sure if that's the technical term) on my motherboard or can I have several SATA devices per SATA "port" like traditional IDE Devices?

Thanks once again!


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

crabell said:


> LG's Model GGC-H20L?
> 
> It says it has a "Serial ATA" interface, which would be SATA and you mentioned SATA2... Is it the same?
> 
> ...


Yup, that one. SATA2 is just a speed thing. Yes, you need a free SATA port (they can't share), but if you have a SATA port, you likely have 2-4 total.


----------



## crabell (Nov 27, 2006)

AbMagFab said:


> Yup, that one. SATA2 is just a speed thing. Yes, you need a free SATA port (they can't share), but if you have a SATA port, you likely have 2-4 total.


I know I have 2 SATA Hard Drives, so I have to open the computer to see if I have a free port... Hopefully that will be the case.

Thanks for the info!

On a related matter, is it 100% official that TiVo Desktop 2.6 will allow HD files to be transfered to HD Tivo models?

I just don't want to buy the hardware, software, Blue-Ray and/or HD DVD Movies, etc and end up with a down-converted SD movie.

Thanks once again!


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

bizzy said:


> But does it transcode?


For all my vast knowlege & know how. I have never fully understood the term "*Transcode*". Yeah I know I should know.. but hey at least I admit to not fully understanding the term.

All I know is that I follow these steps...

1. I stick my DVD in (Blu-Ray, HD-DVD, or SD DVD) Rip it to a DVD folder on my Hard drive (Using AnyDVD HD... anydvd.com). During this process it removes any encryption used, removes region codes, & also removes UOP's.

2. Open up Ulead VideoStudio 11 Plus (with free HD option pack) and *IMPORT* the Blu-ray, HD-DVD, or SD DVD folder. Regular DVD takes 3 min to import. Blu-Ray/HD-DVD takes about 10 min to import.

3. Choose Soundtrack (Dolby Digital 5.1, English)

4. Choose Closed Captioning Track (English)

5. Click Save AS & choose either MPG2, or HD MPG2. This process takes about 30 min for a regular DVD, & about 90min for a Blu-Ray or HD-DVD. (It also gives me the option if I desire to Write to a Blu-Ray, AVCHD, or regular DVD, or even WMV-HD file, or H.264 file)

6. When done, I close Ulead & AnyDVD, & MOVE the file to my NAS.

I save as MPG2 because TiVo Desktop transfers it straight to the TiVo. In that format it looks fantastic on my HDTV & it transfers the 2 hour movie in about an hour. When I save as a MPG4 (H.264) it takes it 2 hours to transfer the 2 hour movie to my TiVo for some reason.

I am sure that some "*TRANSCODING*" is taken place somewhere in that process I am sure.

All I do know... is the movie looks just as good playing on my TiVo as it would have looked playing from my Samsung BD-UP5000 Blu-ray player. Unless of it course it is a blu-ray movie. In which case it looks better on my Samsung because it plays it at 1080p.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

crabell said:


> This may be a stupid question, but I assume you need a Blue-Ray and/or HD DVD Player on your computer in order to rip them into the computer.
> 
> Is that the case?
> 
> ...


Yes, obviously you do.

I have the Sony BWU-100a Blu-Ray writer for my computer. It reads & writes Blu-Ray discs. If you get this unit. Make sure you *UPGRADE* the Firmware!

For HD-DVD I use the Xbox 360 HD-DVD player via USB. It does work on your computer using Windows Vista. (Haven't tried XP). It allows me to Rip HD-DVD movies. Obviously I can't write HD-DVD, but I can Read/Rip HD-DVD.

You can get the Sony Blu-Ray writer now for about $400. The Xbox 360 HD-DVD drive is $179. Sony, Phillips & Pioneer all showed (At CES 08) Computer Blu-Ray *PLAYERS* (Not writers) that they will start selling for $199 around Q2 of 08.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

bizzy said:


> I think folks have had some luck getting the MS Xbox 360 USB HD DVD drive working with Windows. I had assumed that MacOS 10.5 would include support for it also, but have not heard reports either way about it. My original plan was to hack my AppleTV into working with one, but I got tired of waiting


The Microsoft XBox 360 HD-DVD drive witll work just fine with *ANY* version of Windows Vista. Haven't tried it with an XP based machine. But it works *JUST FINE *with my Windows Vista Premium machine.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

crabell said:


> I know I have 2 SATA Hard Drives, so I have to open the computer to see if I have a free port... Hopefully that will be the case.
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> ...


Yes it is official that TiVo Desktop 2.6 will allow HD Files to be transfered.
They recomend though that any HD file you have, you convert using another program to MPG 4 or MPG2.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

AbMagFab said:


> Yup, that one. SATA2 is just a speed thing. Yes, you need a free SATA port (they can't share), but if you have a SATA port, you likely have 2-4 total.


If your SATA ports are all used up. You can get a PCI, PCI Express x1 SATA card though.

They also make a USB2.0 to SATA cable as well.

My Sony BWU-100a Blu-Ray writer isn't SATA, its PATA & I use a USB 2.0 to PATA adapter. That way I can easily plug it into any of my computers. It works just fine & have not had any issues with the USB to PATA cable/Adapter. (I have mounted it & the cable inside a box)

TGC


----------



## Daddio1949 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi,

I'm new here so here goes my question. I attempted to move my movies onto my Tivo, but when I play the file, I only get audio. The movies play on my PC, audio and video.

I have a series 2 Tivo player that I networked with my pc.

I created the movies on my PC using DVD Decrypter and then used DVD Shrink to create a single VOB file using the method in this posting. I rename the file and transferred it to my Tivo. However, when transferring the file, I played the file and only the audio plays, no video. I'm not sure what I did wrong.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

TexasGrillChef said:


> If your SATA ports are all used up. You can get a PCI, PCI Express x1 SATA card though.
> 
> They also make a USB2.0 to SATA cable as well.
> 
> ...


Except that it's a lot slower, I would assume (not that you can easily compare). Why did you get that Sony writer, instead of the SATA (200s) one?


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Daddio1949 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here so here goes my question. I attempted to move my movies onto my Tivo, but when I play the file, I only get audio. The movies play on my PC, audio and video.
> 
> ...


I used to use DVD Shrink & had the same problem. Got tired of it & started using different programs to rip & transcode & convert. Now I don't have any issues.

Personally I think it is how DVD Shrink opperates. I could be wrong

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

AbMagFab said:


> Except that it's a lot slower, I would assume (not that you can easily compare). Why did you get that Sony writer, instead of the SATA (200s) one?


Because I bought it when it was the *ONLY* one & *FIRST* one out on the market. I bought it the day it was released. 

*YES...* I agree it is much much slower (From what I have seen). But speed isn't a big issue to me as I have several computers & am never in a rush. As far as "Reading" disks go, it rips a disk (Normal SD DVD) just as fast as my internal DVD drive.

Eventually I will upgrade to a newer faster Blu-Ray writer... But am waiting for more units to get on the market first & prices to drop significantly.

TGC


----------



## sweetros (Dec 6, 2007)

Daddio1949 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here so here goes my question. I attempted to move my movies onto my Tivo, but when I play the file, I only get audio. The movies play on my PC, audio and video.
> 
> ...


Try skipping the use of DVDShrink. Using DVD Decrypter you should be able to create the single VOB file (if you are okay maintaining the original video size) by selecting Tools -> Settings and then setting "File Splitting" to "None".
I don't know if this will take care of your issues regarding the video or audio, but it does work with my TivoHD.


----------



## hosteve (Aug 25, 2003)

My process for getting DVD movies on my TivoHD:


Rip DVD (main movie only) to hard drive using DVDFab HD Decrypter (free version)
Run the following DOS window command from newly created VIDEO_TS folder: "*copy /b *.VOB C:\Video\MovieTitle.mpg*" (combines/copies/renames movie to Tivo Desktop Server video folder)
New movie is now available for watching immediately (transfers in real-time) under Now Playing > PCname

notes: 

you can delete the initially ripped .vob files now as the 4-5GB .mpg file is all Tivo needs
process takes appox 8 min to prepare a 2 hr DVD (4min rip + 4min copy)
I have yet to experience the "no tracking" problem previously mentioned using this method (30+ movies) -pause, ff, rew all work as expected
5.1 sound works perfect and widescreen picture looks great on my 42" Plasma


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

hosteve said:


> My process for getting DVD movies on my TivoHD:
> 
> 
> Rip DVD (main movie only) to hard drive using DVDFab HD Decrypter (free version)
> ...


What about the CC (Closed Captioning) can you get it?

TGC


----------



## demon (Nov 15, 2006)

hosteve said:


> Run the following DOS window command from newly created VIDEO_TS folder: "*copy /b *.VOB C:\Video\MovieTitle.mpg*" (combines/copies/renames movie to Tivo Desktop Server video folder)


You might not want to do that; that won't generate a proper MPEG program stream. I'm not sure what's available on Windows, but I know there are programs that can be used to (properly) concatenate MPEG streams together - you should really use one of those.


----------



## hosteve (Aug 25, 2003)

TexasGrillChef said:


> What about the CC (Closed Captioning) can you get it?
> 
> TGC


This has never been a need for me, so I haven't fully looked into it. On the movies I've converted it says that there is no CC track associated. Am I correct in assuming the way to check in Tivo is to press [info] while watching a movie, and then scroll down to [CC] and press [enter]? I'll play with some of the options in DVDFab to see if I can get it to work.



demon said:


> You might not want to do that; that won't generate a proper MPEG program stream. I'm not sure what's available on Windows, but I know there are programs that can be used to (properly) concatenate MPEG streams together - you should really use one of those.


When I first started using the DOS copy command, I thought I would run into problems like you mentioned, but after 30+ movies done this way I have yet to have any playback issues. I'm sure there are plenty of great ways to convert movies for Tivo playback, I just thought I'd share what works for me. Free, quick, and easy.


----------



## Saxion (Sep 18, 2006)

sweetros said:


> Using DVD Decrypter you should be able to create the single VOB file (if you are okay maintaining the original video size) by selecting Tools -> Settings and then setting "File Splitting" to "None".


Sorry, but what version of DVDFab Decrypter are you using? Mine does not show anything like "Tools->Settings" nor any setting for "File Splitting".


----------



## hosteve (Aug 25, 2003)

Saxion said:


> Sorry, but what version of DVDFab Decrypter are you using? Mine does not show anything like "Tools->Settings" nor any setting for "File Splitting".


sweetros was referring to the original "DVD Decrypter", not DVDFab Decrypter. "DVD Decrypter" is older software that is no longer being updated, but it seems to work fine for most people. DVDFab and other programs are frequently updated to keep up with newer DVD encryption methods. I find DVDFab to work well for me, although it does not have the option to create a single .vob file.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

sweetros said:


> Try skipping the use of DVDShrink. Using DVD Decrypter you should be able to create the single VOB file (if you are okay maintaining the original video size) by selecting Tools -> Settings and then setting "File Splitting" to "None".
> I don't know if this will take care of your issues regarding the video or audio, but it does work with my TivoHD.


I just use DVD shrink only in a one step process. I like DVD shrink as it lets me browse the main movie audio streams and select the ones I wnat in the copied VOB using check boxes. Could not be easier to use. and free.


----------



## crabell (Nov 27, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I just use DVD shrink only in a one step process. I like DVD shrink as it lets me browse the main movie audio streams and select the ones I wnat in the copied VOB using check boxes. Could not be easier to use. and free.


I used to use DVD Shrink to get a single VOB file as well, however I'm a big fan of Closed Captioning and even if I selected the correct subtitle it just would not show up.

I'm now using DVDFab to convert the DVD's Main Movie into a single AVI file with the selected subtitle rendered directly into the video. (DVD to Mobile -> Generic...).

I then use Videora to convert the singe AVI to MPG and it works very well and very fast.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

crabell said:


> I used to use DVD Shrink to get a single VOB file as well, however I'm a big fan of Closed Captioning .


yes, to be clear I do not use Close Captioning. 
Also DVD shrink will not open some of the newer DVDs in which case I use DVDfab and then DVDshrink to get the one VOB with the audio stream I want.


----------



## wired07 (Sep 5, 2007)

TexasGrillChef said:


> YES & NO...
> However... I can upconvert the movies and save them on my NAS for easy *FASTE*R retrieval. Yes I have to use TiVo Desktop.
> 
> TGC


How do you upconvert when ripping? What software does that for you?

Thanks,

-A


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

Will the Series 3 play back a ripped HD or blu ray movie?


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

wired07 said:


> How do you upconvert when ripping? What software does that for you?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -A


I upconvert AFTER I have ripped.

I will rip the movie to a "DVD Folder" on my 10,000rpm hard drive. This allows for faster processing as well as allowing me to backup the folder to a USB drive or one of my NAS devices.

Depending on if English CC is available, & if the movie is just in stereo (older movies) or has DD5.1 I will then either use Ulead's VideoStudio 11 Plus, with HD pack. Or Nero Ultra 8 edition with HD/Blu-ray add in.

I then make any edits that I wish to make to the movie CC &/or audio track. Remove all FBI warnings & other BS. Then save to a HD Mpg stream.

Depending on the Movie, I will save it as either a 720p, or a 1080i. Not all movies look better at 1080i. Some do.

Hope that is of some help. Neither program I use to upconvert is free & both programs are around a $100. But they are great with burning true HD-DVD &/or Blu-ray disks as well. I use this when I want to save to Blu-ray any HD show I have recorded on my TiVo & take somewhere. Otherwise I just save the show to my NAS.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

ChickenCheese said:


> Will the Series 3 play back a ripped HD or blu ray movie?


Once TiVo Desktop 2.6 comes out it will. *If *you have ripped the HD/Blu-ray movie to a *HD MPG *or *HD MPG4 *file. HD-DVD & Blu-ray movies do NOT use Vob Files. So conversion to MPG or MPG4 will be required. You can convert to WMV-HD, however TiVo Desktop will just convert it back to MPG before it tranfers it to your TiVo anyways, thus making the transfer to your tivo alot slower.

*HOWEVER....* the best you will get is *1080i *out of your TiVo. It *won't* do 1080p. Your TiVo will also *NOT* do DTS-HD 7.1, or DD-HD 7.1 surround sound that are available on most all Blu-ray & HD-DVD movies.

MAYBE... future versions of the TiVo will eventually do 7.1 Uncompressed audio & 1080p. It would be nice... but currently it won't.

TGC


----------



## bigbopper (Feb 23, 2005)

TexasGrillChef said:


> YES & NO...
> 
> When I have the movie *STORED* on my 3TB NAS. Then I can watch any of my 100+ movies anytime I want too. I *DON'T* have to get my fat ass up and *GO FIND *the movie & *PUT IT IN *the Player.
> 
> TGC


Ever wonder why your ass is fat? (Sorry, couldn't help myself)


----------



## chandler1818 (Sep 8, 2004)

I can't seem to get this to work. I downloaded the DVD Shrink (3.2). However, when the DVD is saved to my drive, the name of the downloaded file does not have an extension on the end of it. So, it will just name a file, for example, "VTSB3" not "VTSB3.vob". Thus, I cannot change the extension and do an easy transfer. When I just change the file name, from "VTSB3" to "VTSB3.mpg", it remains a VOB file and Tivo will not read it. Can someone who is more technologically savvy, which is probably just about everyone on this board, please help me out on this. I can't seem to figure it out even though I am following step by step the steps laid out on this page. http://www.zatznotfunny.com/dvdshrink.htm


----------



## will792 (Jan 4, 2005)

chandler1818 said:


> I can't seem to get this to work. I downloaded the DVD Shrink (3.2). However, when the DVD is saved to my drive, the name of the downloaded file does not have an extension on the end of it. So, it will just name a file, for example, "VTSB3" not "VTSB3.vob". Thus, I cannot change the extension and do an easy transfer. When I just change the file name, from "VTSB3" to "VTSB3.mpg", it remains a VOB file and Tivo will not read it. Can someone who is more technologically savvy, which is probably just about everyone on this board, please help me out on this. I can't seem to figure it out even though I am following step by step the steps laid out on this page. http://www.zatznotfunny.com/dvdshrink.htm


You probably have Windows with "Hide extension for known file types" option enabled. Change it in Windows Explorer, Tools, Folder Options, View, remove checkbox from "Hide extensions for known file types" . It will give you access to the file extension for renaming. I suspect the file you see as VTSB3.mpg is VTSB3.mpg.VOB in the file system.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

TexasGrillChef said:


> What about the CC (Closed Captioning) can you get it?
> 
> TGC


If you want captioning support in either direction ( from the Tivo to the PC or going back to a Tivo ) and haven't done so lately, you may want to look at T2Sami (http://t2sami.com). The lastest release contains the following changes...


Closed caption processing from unencrypted content in DVD VOB and IFO files.

Support for QuickTime 3GPP Timed Text.

The ability to reformat the program stream of video material destined for a Tivo® DVR using DVD closed captions or srt caption files so that these captions will display correctly on the screen during playback


----------



## suzook (Oct 22, 2006)

is it possible to play .mkv files?


----------



## Georgia Guy (Feb 21, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I just use DVD shrink only in a one step process. I like DVD shrink as it lets me browse the main movie audio streams and select the ones I wnat in the copied VOB using check boxes. Could not be easier to use. and free.


Yep, me too. I've used it for many many dvds and it works perfectly about 95% of the time.

As you mentioned, it sometimes had the time in seconds, but this seems to make no difference in playback; it just looks strange on the progress bar.

I use ripit4me when I run up on one of the newer, tougher, disks. It can be set to automatically call up dvdshrink after it cleans everything up.


----------



## crabell (Nov 27, 2006)

AbMagFab said:


> LG has a $299 combo SATA2 internal drive that plays HDDVD and BD. Great option if you want to back up your HDDVD/BD collection.


I just got the LG GGW H20L drive today (for $199) along with TiVo Desktop 2.6 Plus...

What else do I need to a back-up / rip Blu-ray / HD-DVD to my Computer and then upload it to my S3/TiVoHD?

I tried using DVDFab HD Decrypter (shareware) with no luck...

Anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## kenrippy (Jun 28, 2006)

i am following this thread. i'm thinking of ditching (returning) the sony BD player i just bought from costco and going this route. since i'm used to ripping standard DVD's to my pc w/ anydvd, this may just be what i want. less hassle for me, we can watch it whenever we want and don't have to load the disc and mess with another unit on the AV rack.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

suzook said:


> is it possible to play .mkv files?


Mkv is a only container. For playback Tivo needs an MPEG2 program stream so this becomes more of a question for programs like pyTivo that can do format conversion on the fly. In theory  yes. Most of the server programs use ffmpeg which as far as I know can process mkv containers and can convert the usual contents to the right format.

If the question is with respect to the English captioning in many mkv files, the answer is not yet. T2Samis ability to generate captioning for the Tivo is very new. I started with what I use most : DVDs with captioning and AVI with srt. I am now finishing up the enhancement for timed text. The popularity of foreign anime in the mkv format has not been lost on me as a way to get more people interested in the need for captioning. I am also using ffmpeg for any necessary conversions so there are no large technical hurdles. I do not think it will be far off.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

crabell said:


> I just got the LG GGW H20L drive today (for $199) along with TiVo Desktop 2.6 Plus...
> 
> What else do I need to a back-up / rip Blu-ray / HD-DVD to my Computer and then upload it to my S3/TiVoHD?
> 
> ...


You need a major update to the Tivo software.

Currently it will only play HD videos in the MPEG-2 format, and really only in it's own native MPEG-2 format.

While the decoder chip on the S3 is more than capable of playing lots of other formats, it doesn't support anything else right now.

Unfortunately, the codecs used on BD and HDDVD are nothing like the Tivo HD MPEG-2 codec, so nothing will play natively.

You could conceivable real-time transcode the files, but why bother, as it will just look like crap and take way too long?


----------



## kenrippy (Jun 28, 2006)

so is there no way at this time to send a BD movie to the tivoHD without losing it's full HD picture & DTS-HD audio? 

i'm just about to pull the trigger on a GGC-H20L, but if it won't compare to the quality of direct play from a stand alone BD player then i might just hang on and wait a while.

thanks


----------



## chandler1818 (Sep 8, 2004)

will792 said:


> You probably have Windows with "Hide extension for known file types" option enabled. Change it in Windows Explorer, Tools, Folder Options, View, remove checkbox from "Hide extensions for known file types" . It will give you access to the file extension for renaming. I suspect the file you see as VTSB3.mpg is VTSB3.mpg.VOB in the file system.


Thanks. That did it. I appreciate the help.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

okay, I am a moron! When I use DVD shrink it outputs in an .ISO file. I changed this to .mpg and my tivo says it not a supported format. HELP


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

aztivo said:


> okay, I am a moron! When I use DVD shrink it outputs in an .ISO file. I changed this to .mpg and my tivo says it not a supported format. HELP


You can't rename the ISO as it's got a lot more in there (like menus and extras) than just the movie. Don't use "Backup", use the other option (I don't recall offhand, but it's on the toolbar).

You need to find then extract the specific VOB(s) from it you want, which are basically MPEG's. You can further transcode if you want to isolate audio and subtitle tracks, or just extract the one audio track in the VOB you care about, and rename it when it's done.

Do a little research on this and it should be easy.


----------



## billys9319 (Nov 13, 2007)

aztivo said:


> okay, I am a moron! When I use DVD shrink it outputs in an .ISO file. I changed this to .mpg and my tivo says it not a supported format. HELP


Use backup to new folder. This will give you the .VOB files which can be renamed to .MPG. Make sure in the preferences that you un-select the split into 1 gig files.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

Thank you all


----------

